# Polar Star Hut Ski Conditions



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Well...how was it?


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*polar star trip*

trip was awesome - we missed the snow by 1 day...had maybe 1.5 feet on sat. night, but was leaving sunday...made the ski out fun, though...did get a few laps from tree line down above the hut, but snow was not great...icy/crusty/not that forgiving...

but just cool to be up there...the huts are so bomb, partying up at 11,000 feet, in full on pimp cabin, cooking steaks on gas grill, no one around...awesome! - 

bad season but still good winter fun to be had.

S


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice, I'm hoping to ski the couloirs on the north face of NY mtn this summer if anyones interested.


----------



## skyg (Jun 16, 2011)

Keep me updated on the snow conditions on NY. I need to get up there soon! Maybe even snow climb up to Gold Dust Peak.


----------

